# Flash, colours and gold NSFW (new photo)



## michakac (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello again : ), 
Here are the results of my work with my friend Natalia Onyszkiewicz (her 1st time in the front of the camera).
As you may guess (or not) - these aren't professional colour gels - I've used the cheapest materials found in the supermarket.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2017)

First of all, I wouldn't worry about the cost of your gels...  my colour gels are free!   I like the concept of the image, but I'm not sold on the blue for her face and I think complimentary colours would have worked better.   Also, a little room for her head.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 27, 2017)

Great work. I personally think the colors are very complementary both to each other and to your model. Red and green traditionally work really well together, and this is no exception. Having the blue light on the face adds a very modern look to me. I agree with @tirediron that there could be more room above the head.


----------



## michakac (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you guys for your comments, maybe here colours work better:


----------



## Visuality__ (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey there! I think your second picture is much better! The pineapple brings in a great touch of creativity and the colours are much more suitable and easy on the eye. Great work on that one.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 27, 2017)

Agreed--I like the second one better.  I think the black lace doesn't work with the lighting, the pineapple is a good touch, the unique pose is eye-catching.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 27, 2017)

Love the second as well. No notes from me.


----------



## Donde (Jun 27, 2017)

While the second photo is technically well executed I think the concept is forced, trite and not believable. She is holding out her tongue for a pineapple that has it's stalk and hasn't been pealed, in other words inedible. The photoshopped pasties give the image a cheap soft porn quality. I'm not understanding what you expected to achieve in the second image.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2017)

Donde said:


> While the second photo is technically well executed I think the concept is forced, trite and not believable. She is holding out her tongue for a pineapple that has it's stalk and hasn't been pealed, in other words inedible. The photoshopped pasties give the image a cheap soft porn quality. I'm not understanding what you expected to achieve in the second image.



Donde has hit upon the issues the second shot has...not believable is the main issue for me. A cut mango would have made a more-credible fruit for the outstretched tongue. Or a cupcake or pasty with some whipped cream or frosting, something more edible would really,really have strengthened shot #2. A stemmed cherry would have been sort of an expected prop for shot #2.

I DO like the added space she has in the second shot; the cloe edge placement of the top of the head really,really hurt the first photo quite a bit...either cut into the head deeply, or leave adequate space, but a very small sliver of space just above the top of the head often causes undesired visual tension.


----------



## michakac (Jun 28, 2017)

Donde said:


> While the second photo is technically well executed I think the concept is forced, trite and not believable. She is holding out her tongue for a pineapple that has it's stalk and hasn't been pealed, in other words inedible. The photoshopped pasties give the image a cheap soft porn quality. I'm not understanding what you expected to achieve in the second image.


Well, I understand your point of view Donde but I didn't want this photo to be 'believable' - I think that its biggest strength is that it is weird and ridiculous. I didn't want to show her will to eat that pineapple but more like sexual attraction to that fruit but that's just my vision and I understand that not everyone buys it.


----------



## Donde (Jun 28, 2017)

Ok now I understand the intent and of course it works on that level.


----------



## bluewanders (Jun 28, 2017)

I like the second better than the first.  Great subtle lighting, I like the concept... and I like the gels used.  Only 2 complaints: one is the hotspot on the neckband... it is distracting... the second is the pose.  I do a lot of boudoir and fetish photography.  I can understand wanting to communicate sexual desire toward an object... but the pose isn't evoking sexuality, not for me... the pose and facial expression look sterile.  Her eyes are closed... her face is slack... and the fruit is held way far away from her face and above her head forcing her to "look up" to interact with it giving the fruit a detached dominance that isn't being responded to in the rest of the photo... the gesture just isn't there for me and the gesture is what creates sexuality in a photo, lack of gesture makes it look more akin to a fashion photo (of which lack of gesture and "interest" from the model are common)


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 30, 2017)

It seems that blue and red gels are the hot thing right now.

I like the first one, just wish her eyes were open.


----------



## abovenormphotos (Jul 1, 2017)

Love the bold choice in lighting and the execution of the shot. Nicely processed too. 

However, I have a little bit of an issue with the pose/crop and how the arm sorta "melds" withy he body from the viewer's perspective. Perhaps a tighter crop or re positioning the camera would help?

Having said that, I think it's a great shot nonetheless!

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 2, 2017)

I really like both of these. They are great fine art pieces!!!


----------

